# jetta5000...was reading a forum posted about brakes a while back..?



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

This type of thing has happened to me twice. Its pretty much the same deal, but a little different. Was driving, then about 20-30 miles in the steering wheel started to shake more and more until it was really pretty bad, (has occured both times before my brake pedal goes to the floor). But i continued driving about 5- 10 miles i would say (from when the erratic steering wheel shaking began) and got to my destination. I shut the car off, was there for about ten minutes then got back in the car, started backin up, pushed the brake, and the pedal went straight to the floor. The brakes were fine all the way there, but once i got out, shut if down, waited a while, and then got back in, the brakes became non existent. I played around with them for a while (being in a developlemt). The pressure was very minimal at first and i almost had to pump them, but it slowly came back to normal. I'm kind of baffled on whats going on, can you help me?

I also have a leak from my power steering rack right around the area of where the tie rods connect to the steering assembly, coming out of the bellows, i beleive. Not sure where your leak was or if you have fixed your leaking rack yet, but if you have what did you do? Did you buy a seal replacment kit or did u just get a new rack/rebuilt rack?


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*sorry i'm late*

in the end the problem turned out to be the brake master cylinder which someone on the forum mentioned. (at first i thought it was the accumulator but replacing that only stopped the problem for a week) luckily the master cylinder is only about $40-50 and is extremely easy to replace. 
and i never fixed the leak in the power steering rack, it stopped being a significant problem after i fixed the brakes and pressure wasn't building up any longer. it seems our leaks are in about the same place. the boot on my drivers side is ripped and thats where the fluid came out. i haven't heard of a seal kit, from what i have heard you need to replace the whole thing and i can tell just by looking the job would be a colossal pain. so thats one i'm putting off until the leak is horrible enough to be worth repairing.


----------



## abcd123 (Dec 3, 2006)

you got a new brake master cylinder for $40-50 dollars. I thought for sure that it would be much more than that....where did you get it from?


----------



## jetta5000 (Jul 18, 2006)

*my parts*

if can't find a part in a junkyard i usually go here


----------

